# Remove Corrosion/Tarnish From Vintage Flashlight



## flashlite (Oct 22, 2004)

I know this had to have been discussed here before but my search came up with nada.

I just purchased my first vintage flashlight. It's an old metal 2D Eveready that seems to have some corrosion and/or tarnish inside the barrel and on the tail spring. I can remove both the tail & the head, so getting to the inside shouldn't be too difficult. My question is, what do you use to remove that stuff?

PS: The light didn't come with a bulb but it appears to take a screw base bulb. Does anyone know what bulb these old 2D flashlights took? I saw that Radio Shack had quite an assortment of bulbs. Would one of those work or are these going to be hard to find?


----------



## Roy (Oct 22, 2004)

Try using a paste of baking soda and use a toothbrush to clean out the inside of the body and finish off with a shot of WD-40 to prevent rust.

As to the bulb, I'll bet this will work.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 22, 2004)

flashlite,
If you want bright and dependable and way more useful, go with Roy's suggestion. If you want "authentic" (kinda dim and yellow!), the bulb to use is a #14 miniature screw base. Radio Shack carries them. If they don't number their bulbs as #14, look for one marked 2.47 volts.
Kirk


----------

